# Help with Mood Diary Entry



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been just practicing with a mood diary, and I was waiting for an activating event so that I could make my first entry. I experienced this today, and thought I would be a good opportunity to begin. I'm having a little trouble with coming up with the positive responses though, probably due to my personal bias. Any help would be appreciated. The requirements are that it must be 100% true and go against the thought that leads to the emotion.



Activating Event: 20-something year old guy laughed in his car while looking at me as he passed me as I waited to use the crosswalk.

Emotional Response: Shame (70%), Embarrassment (100%), Anxiety/Nervousness (85%), Inferiority (100%)

Shame: I shouldn't feel so bothered by this event (should statement).
Rational Response: ????

Embarrassment: I look ridiculous (labelling).
Rational Response: I wouldn't think the same thing of somebody else looking like me. 

Anxiety/Nervousness: He's laughing at me, and others are laughing in their heads as well (mind-reading).
Rational Response: I don't know what he or anyone else is thinking.

Inferiority: Geez, I'm such a loser and deserve ridicule.
Rational Response: I'm harder on myself than I would be of others.


I also still have to think about how I feel afterwards after applying my responses.

Any comments or suggestions? I'm expecting my skills with this to be somewhat shaky right now.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I shouldn't feel so bothered by this event

Rational response: it is only normal to be bothered if you think someone is laughing at you, although this guy could be laughing about anything - it may not necessarily be about me.

Emotional response: shame 50% embarrassment 50% anxiety 60% discomfort 60%

just an example.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, thanks, lilly.


----------

